# Anyone remember the foster pup we thought might be a havawort?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a cutie!!! I loved the cocked head shot - looks like such a sweet boy!

(He wasn't too tough on the eyes as a pup either )


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is a very handsome pup. It's nice you get to spend some time with him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love that they ask us to watch him when they travel. He really is a sweetheart. He has some bad manners that we always work on with him (just remind him of the house rules) and by the time he leaves, he is really well behaved again. He is always so happy to see us. He wouldn't even say bye to his mom tonight because he was afraid she was going to make him leave. LOL


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Could be some english shepherd in there too...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Could be some english shepherd in there too...


That's a thought. His sister came in with him and stayed with us until they turned 8 weeks old. She was totally blond and looked like a golden puppy. That's how he wormed his way into the rescue. LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here they were together:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in love once again! Very handsome! I can see where you see aussie.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lucky little fellow, love his expressions - from pup to teanie bopper.


----------

